# ASAT 3d Noisy



## packerfan (Jul 24, 2007)

I have the 3d leafy suit and was real pleased with it. My buddy says I all but disappear with it. I wore it last night and it was really quiet out in the woods. I discovered that the least movement (arms) would make what seemed to me to be quite noisy. Especially when it made contact with the padding on my summit treestand. Is there anything that can be done to quiet down the material? Or am I better off going to Predator Fall gray camo? I hunt in Northern WI.


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

The deer don't hear mine,but I do...Give it a chance.I think you will be happy in the long run.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Wash it a few times and scrunch it up with your hands for a while. It will soften up over time and become much quieter.

FF


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

Honestly, I've found that I don't even need to wear the jacket. The pants are large enough that I just pull them up to mid-torso. That covers 90% of what a deer sees. The ASAT 3D camo is awesome. I've NEVER been busted in it, even when hunting low in hard-hunted states.


----------



## Lorin (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive washed mine a handful of times and then dried them with a pair of sneakers. Most of the noise is now gone. I too am a believer in the Asat, as I had a deer directly under my tree that never looked twice. I usually use the bdu asat pants with the 3d jacket and hood. I had a fox within 10 feet of me last year while sitting against a tree hunting from the ground.


----------

